# Can I salvage my Salmon?



## hurriken (Nov 26, 2011)

I followed Bear carvers recipe to a T except that I struggle to control the temp of my smoker. I tried my best but it went way up over 100 degrees. It has only been an hour and 15 minutes and the meat is 140! I quickly switched from hickory to apple wood chips and decided to allow it to go up to 160. I'm afraid I've cooked it instead of smoked it. I think I need a better smoker.

What can I do here? Is it too late?


----------



## africanmeat (Nov 26, 2011)

First  it looks that you hot smoke it .

hot smoke  salmon is a good eat ,or you can mix it with butter salt pepper  and you will have smoke salmon pate for Sammie's .

or just send it to me.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 26, 2011)

Take it off. Salmon is done at 140-145. It will dry out if you take it to 160.


----------



## hurriken (Nov 26, 2011)

OK it's off. I let the fire die off some after the first post so the hottest piece was 143 though I think it has dropped some. Do I still treat it like Bearcarvers Recipe? (Let it sit in a plastic bowl until cool and then into the fridge?) It was on the smoker for almost two hours so it did get some smoke!


----------



## rbranstner (Nov 26, 2011)

I  will be fine but it just won't be exactly like Bear's is and you will have less of a smoke flavor but it will still be really good. Sounds like you caught it in time so it shouldn't be dried out. If  for some reason some  of it is dry just mix it in with some cream cheese and what ever you like and make a cracker spread which is also awesome. It's done so you can either eat it now or freeze and eat it later. What are you plans?


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 26, 2011)

Do you have any photo's of it?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 26, 2011)

Give this a try....Good stuff!...JJ

Gingered Smoked Salmon Spread

1Lb Cream Cheese...Room Temp

1/2C Mayonnaise

1/4C Sour Cream

1Tbs Soy Sauce

1tsp Hot Sauce...Sriracha (Asian) or other

1/4tsp Black Pepper

1Lb Smoked Salmon...or other Smoked Fish, Flaked

1/4C Chopped Crystalized Ginger

1/4C Chopped Scallion

Process the first 6 ingredients until smooth...

For Fine Spread...add remaining and Pulse to desire consistency...

For Chunky Spread...Fold in remaining with a spatula...

For a Change of Pace!

Substitute... Ginger and Scallons with...

1/4C Chopped Fresh Dill

2T Chopped Capers

2T Chopped Fresh Chives


----------



## hurriken (Nov 26, 2011)

Before...







After...







Closeup...







I was intending this not as a meal but as snack food (cream cheese and crackers) I have two Cornish hens I'm smoking later today for dinner.


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 26, 2011)

Nothing wrong with "Grilled Salmon"

Not as smokey, but still very good

Todd


----------



## hurriken (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm thinking about using Jimmies recipe for part of it. I don't have all the ingredients (I am not going to the store!) but I can calculate/reduce the recipe and I do have capers on hand!


----------



## hurriken (Nov 26, 2011)

The fish turned out fine. could have used more smoke but the flavor is still good. I made a half recipe of Chef Jimmies dip and it got scarfed! Good stuff.I really need a solution for heat control or a better smoker.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 26, 2011)

Glad it turned out good for you!


----------



## mikelikessmoke (Nov 26, 2011)

Hurriken said:


> The fish turned out fine. could have used more smoke but the flavor is still good. I made a half recipe of Chef Jimmies dip and it got scarfed! Good stuff.I really need a solution for heat control or a better smoker.




The salmon looks delicious as is!

I have a MES30 now, but before I had a smoker similar to yours.

To control the temp in mine I never had a live fire in the smoker.

I would build a wood fire in one of our patio fire pits and get a bed of coals. Keep feeding fire wood as needed  to maintain bed of coals.

Then I would shovel coals only into the smoker then add a few soaked chips and chunks for smoke.

It's easy to control that way since the coals maintain a fairly consistent temp...... dropping a little, shovel a few coals..... dropping a lot shovel a bunch of coals in.

There will be minor spikes when the chips finally ignite but not as drastic as if you are feeding the fire whole wood or charcoal.

It works!

The digital temp control on the MES is so much simpler though........ I'm getting lazy as I get older!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 26, 2011)

Glad you and yours enjoyed the recipe...JJ


----------



## hurriken (Nov 26, 2011)

And thanks for checking in a few times SmokinAl I think your advice to take it off helped make up my mind and save the day. Salmon is kind of expensive these days!


----------



## owlcreeksmoker4 (Nov 29, 2011)

still looked really great! and once again Al and JJ save the day


----------

